# home made Wills: Pros and Cons?



## Unregistered (20 Apr 2005)

Hi 

I have a neighbour who is 81 and is having a dispute with his solr. He is quite wealthy and we are trying to get him to sort out his a affairs in case anything happens to him. If he fills out a blank will that can be bought in easons can this be witnessed by some one and is this legally binding or will the blank will that he has filled in have to be brought to his sor to be legally binding


----------



## mf1 (20 Apr 2005)

*Re: wills*

I spent a few minutes in the Probate Office yesterday with some particularly difficult files. While I was there one of the people working there was telling me about a case involving a home made will. For the sake of maybe a maximum of several hundred pounds, a valuable estate is tied in knots because of the number of errors in the home made will. 

Moral of the story. Do not make home made wills. Do not use Easons wills ( I'm not even sure that they still do them) - its too easy for a Testator to make a fatal error ( not dealing with the entire estate, not appointing executors, not executing wil properly etc.,etc). Go to a solicitor. A different solicitor - he does not  have to use the solicitor he is having the disagreement with. Do it sooner rather than later.

mf


----------



## Unregistered (21 Apr 2005)

*Re: wills*

try www.wills.ie for a free one


----------



## Unregistered (28 Apr 2005)

My local ULster Bank did one for free for me ...


----------

